# i wonder if someone has recovered



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

by following the linden method - tips, advices, listening to the cd's, etc. 
just wondering


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

yesyes said:


> by following the linden method - tips, advices, listening to the cd's, etc.
> just wondering


I was actually able to download that program. The thing about that guy is he thinks DP is only a symptom of anxiety and for a lot of us we got dp/dr out of nowhere. my anxiety came AFTER dp/dr. Theres a lot of good info there but i dont know if it can cure it like he claims


----------



## Z-Ron (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't purchased the Linden method, but I truly believe that the only person who can cure their DR/DP is yourself.

Help from others is nice, but it is ultimately up to you to conquer this.

Also, yes, I agree with the poster above me. He (Charles Linden) seems to think it is simply and only a symptom of anxiety... whereas when I had DR/DP, it all arose from a bad existential crisis.

DR/DP is caused by a number of things, if yours is caused by anxiety, you should check out the linden method. For some people however, I really don't think it will be that effective.

Just my two cents, of course.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

i have been listening to the cd's (3 of them) and I would like to say that some of the points addressed make perfect sense, but I don't know if I can apply the example and the advice to my case. I feel, as i posted earlier, extreme dr. It would be like being sleep deprived for 2 days and someone telling me: come on, dont think about how tired you are, try to have a normal life... hmmm no can do"!


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

I used the linden metohd, which is what I had done in the past for dp. Diet, exersicse. Started doing yoga and using his cds, The meditaion really helped with panic attacks. But Dp is taking a while. Somtimes I dont feel anxious and still have DP and DR. So im not sure. Maybe the anxeity is still at a deeper subconcious level that creates it.


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

clark,
most of the time, when i feel fully dp/dr'ed i have zero anxiety (meaning no heart beating, no sweats, etc. nothing,,,) 
in my case, when the dr is at full blast doesn't follow any pattern....


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was handing out links to the linden method and a few weeks later someone replied to me saying that they were cured of DP and anxiety.


----------

